# twolves summer league roster



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, the twolves summer league roster is in:
Cal Bowlder
Joe Crispin
Ndudi Ebi
Carl english
Doug Gottlieb
Darius Lane
Quincy Lewis
Kirk Penney
Kasib Powell
Igor Rakocevic
Rick Rickert
John Wallace
Michael Wright

ok this roster is horrible, who is goin to lead this team against lebron or darko or dewayne wade, hmm. I will get my first look at ebi, nobody is over 7 foot, the closest is rickert at 6 11 and bowlder at 6 10. a couple of can i say vterans on the twolves summer league team(thats not a good thing) in igor rakocevic, cal bowlder, and quincy lewis. i got questions for u guys, who is supposed to lead this team, who will be the biggest surprise, and where is khalid el amin playin:upset:


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> ok, the twolves summer league roster is in:
> Cal Bowlder
> Joe Crispin
> ...


khalid el amin ?? you mean that little 5-8 200 something pound overweigh dude from u conn ?? he sucks thats why chicago gave up on him and he ends up in overseas, is he come back to the league this year ?? i dont think hes good enough (he sure is too small) to crack any team's lineup, yeah this roster looks like ready to be "ROASTED" against the likes of lebron, darko, melo and d wade :laugh:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> where is khalid el amin playin



Here is some articles I found.

Pulley League allows hoops players to keep skills fresh (6-30-03).
http://www.daily.umn.edu/articles/2003/06/30/6124

_Former Gophers Rick Rickert, Jerry Holman and Steve Esselink are all listed on one of the league’s eight team rosters, alongside professional athletes such as Troy Hudson and Khalid El-Amin._


Patrick Reusse: A glimpse of hoops in era of Sleepy Hal (6-21-03).
http://www.startribune.com/stories/503/3948645.html


I'm pretty sure this past season he was playing over in Israel on a pro team.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i read in the star tribune today that former gopher pg Kevin Burelson has joined the summer league team. thats awesome hes always been my favorite gopher


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont think burleson will make a team and el amin was playin pro ball in isreal agianst quincy lewis, lewis played for tel aviv which won the championship there


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Cal Bowlder- ok player, not great but has size and can shoot.

Joe Crispin- love his passion for the game, and he can shoot also.

Ndudi Ebi- will improve a lot by playing in the league

Carl english- blabla97 got his wish, and lets see what he does.

Doug Gottlieb- fine passer but not a good enough athlete.

Darius Lane- a MN boy, can shoot from deep but it to slow.

Quincy Lewis- I hope he makes the team, could be the backup SG

Kirk Penney- alright player but not a good enough athlete.

Kasib Powell- like his skill but needs to improve range.

Igor Rakocevic- always liked him, fine athlete and good upside.

Rick Rickert- we will see if he can play and I think he can.

John Wallace- soild player could fill the 3 spot but I doubt it.

Michael Wright- big man but might be two short, has skills though.



The Wolves roster is horrible in terms of winning games. Compare it to Cleveland with Miles, James, Wagner, Diop etc. But it is about experience, and Rick and Ndudi are the main guys on that team and lets see what they got. 

I'm very excited to see how Rick does in his first "NBA action". I think he will do just fine.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Didn't they cut Igor Rakocevic at the end of last year for no reason? Why didn't they just keep him if they were going to sign him right back.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

dats a bad lineup the lakers have a mad one


----------

